# Betty the terminal Assistant



## vectoravtech (Apr 29, 2019)

sudo apt-get install ruby curl
sudo apt-get install git
cd ~ && git clone https://github.com/pickhardt/betty
echo "alias betty=\"~/betty/main.rb\"" >> ~/.bashrc
source ~/.bashrc

betty whats my kernel version
 Betty: Running uname -a
 Linux **
 betty show me a map of california
 Betty: Running xdg-open https://www.google.com/maps/search/california
betty who else is logged in
 Betty: Running who | cut -f 1 -d ' ' | uniq
 **
 betty show me all processes by root containing grep
 Betty: Running ps -afx
 PID TTY STAT TIME
betty compress /path/to/dir
 betty download http://www.mysite.com/something.tar.gz to something.tar.gz
 betty show size for myfile.txt
 betty how many words are in this directory
 betty how many characters are in myfile.py
 betty count lines in this folder
https://github.com/pickhardt/betty


----------

